# Polaris Premium Roof Light Upgrade Help



## 300winmag (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a 2015 Polaris RZR and bought the Polaris premium roof because it's an all in one design, Bluetooth stereo, speakers, charger, interior and exterior lights. Seems light a no brainer to me. It is a great unit except the lights are absolutely horrible, the side lights are 800 lumen and all shine in a 4' spot 20' in front of my RZR the center light is 2000 lumens and lights a 10' wide path 20' infront of me. I want to take these lights out and replace them but I can't as they are proprietary to the roof. I can take the lights out and swap the LED's though... Problem is that I don't have a clue how to due it strong and bright. As its for off road it has to be tough as this would be my first mod I dont really want to swap the drivers/LED/heatsink/optics, I would prefer to let an experianced person handle this project. Question is... Who would I ship these to to get retrofitted into something usable??? I'm hoping someone on this board would have an interest in such an endeavor otherwise I would have to find a local company. Can you guy's recommend anyone who you think would be interested in such a thing??






https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Ux4AAOSwSzRZTVrJ/s-l1600.jpg]Hotlinked Image Converted to URL


----------



## archimedes (Jan 14, 2019)

... moved to Transportation Lighting ...


----------



## 300winmag (Jan 16, 2019)

archimedes said:


> ... moved to Transportation Lighting ...



Thanks bud!
Anyone know a guy who could tackle such a project?


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 29, 2019)

1.) Your picture is down.

2.) I suggest you browse around in the Custom & Modified Flashlights section, see if there are any other Canadians doing mod work who might like a project.


----------

